# Pro Freestyle Limited



## Criket Archery (Feb 26, 2010)

Rumor has that the NFAA has decided to drop the PRO FREESTYLE LIMITED CLASS any one heard anything to confirm this???


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Confirmed...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Will be replaced by a pro recurve class for the Fita guys if I heard right....?????


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep... Pro recurve.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup, class is going to be gone!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

The other fairly significant change affects the PRO division, and some who may aspire to Professional status.
NFAA By-Laws, Article III Section D, Paragraph 7.1.2 will be changed to read, “The NFAA Pro Division recognizes
only the Freestyle, Freestyle Limited, and Freestyle Limited Recurve styles of shooting.* Professional Freestyle Limited
(Compound) will phase out effective 31 December 2012.”*


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I am not happy with this change. From what I heard the Pro Chairman said he talked to some of us and they said it was ok. Who did he talk too??? Not me!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

abe archer said:


> I am not happy with this change. From what I heard the Pro Chairman said he talked to some of us and they said it was ok. Who did he talk too??? Not me!


From the sounds of it he was probably more worried about what pants people were wearing. Sad to see one of, if not THE longest running pro classes disappear.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Freestyle limited will still exist it's just everybody will be shooting together. The pro's if, they continue to shoot limited, will basically be dumped into the flights. That prize extra money will likely be shipped over to the recurve pro shooters. I can't really blame the NFAA for that decision it's all about the numbers. There were less than 50 total Freestyle limited shooters when you combined the Pro's and the Flights. And there were over 100 recurve shooters. Now of course I'm sad that we got contracted but the numbers are the numbers and if you are being honest with reality it was probably the logical thing to do. Sorry guys we've been watching the class shrink for years at some point you had to think this day was coming.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

Maybe it is time for just one class. There really is not much difference for the release shoots.


----------

